# ID help request: possible Convict species



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Was hoping to get some thoughts on this ID. My best guess is a Panama Convict Cichlid (Amatitlania kanna).

Thanks in advance,
-Siz


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a convict.
The 3 described species of convicts are not easily distinguishable with out knowing original collection point.(a 4th species, _Amatitlania coatepeque_ is now considered a junior synonym of _A. nigrofaciatus_).
Even with in the same geographic area (and thus the same species), convicts will vary considerably from one body of water to another. Moreover, it has been noted by many aquarists who have wild caught convicts that the first f1 spawn will show huge variation of traits. 
When Schmitter-Soto described the current species of convicts in 2007, he dissected them to try and find differences. The paper claimed there would be another paper coming out in a years time with DNA evidence in support. Never heard anything about it after, so I suspect the DNA evidence didn't fit all that well, though geographic ranges might support splitting them into 3 or more species(???). So I'm not even sure a DNA test will give you the answers. And if it's hybrid (of the 3 convict species), a mitochondrial DNA test will not show that as it can only reveal the maternal line.


----------



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks BC in SK!


----------

